# Showing FSS/Misc Class breeds



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

How does this work? Is it different than a regular AKC show?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Not sure about showing FSS breeds that much. Misc breeds can be shown at regular AKC shows in Misc classes. They can get points towards a CM (certificate of merit). After each breed has picked a winner, the BOBs come back in and a best in misc is picked. 

FSS breeds can be shown at open shows but not many of them are held.

I think I touched on this in the showing thread somewhere. So there is probably links to info in my posts.


----------

